# ...

## soi

,          .  ,     ,           .       .
 . ,  : . , -  : .  ,   ,        .  _-   -  .    ,           ,               ,  ,             ,            ,      .
-  ,  ,           ,    *  * ! ,    ; ,     ; ,     ,  .      ,   ,      ,             .       , !      .     ,  .  ,  ,   ,  .         :         ?.._ 
-    , -  .  _-   , ,     !    ,      .     ,    ,          ,      !        ,                .     -, ,      ,    , ,     ,   ,   ,           , - , , ???_ 
  .
-  , -   .  _- ,  ,  ,          .   ,  -     ,  -    ,     ?..   ,     ?.
   .    ,      ,       . 
-    ! ! !   ,      ,          ! ,            !_ 
-    , -  .  _        ._ 
-   !      ,  !  _  ,       ,       ._
 .    ,    , - , , .
-  , -  ,    .    .   ,       ,       .    ,     .  _-   !         , ,                    ,       ,             .          ,  !_ 
--      . , . 
    ,        ,        .        ,        ,    ,     , ,   ,  ,  ,         ,  ,  ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  ,    _      ._
()

----------


## soi

... 
...  ,
   ...
    ,
  . 
...      ,
 ,   ...
 ,  ,
 ,    . 
  ,    ,
   -   ...
    , -
  -   . 
     ,
   , ?!..
    , -
    ... 
...   ,
 . ,  .
-    -
  ...

----------


## Regen

...   ...  -   ...        10 .?  ...   ...      ...

----------


## Meladon

?

----------


## Sky

**:     

> ,    ?

  ,  5

----------


## nickeler

,      

> :
> "     ,   ,    ,  ,       ,  ,  ,           7   ,    , , , ,    .       ,     ,     ,         10 .        ,      ,     ,        ,        ,       ,    , ,   , ,  ,           .         ,        .    ,      .   ,       ,                ,     , ,             .           ,      ,   ,      .     ,     ,    ,  ,                   .         .    10..."

----------


## rasta-koy

-    18-  :- ))
         , ?   

> ,
>  ,

     ,         ,   100%     ,    .

----------


## Tamila

> _      ._
> ()

    ,     -, ...

----------


## Sky

> .
>  - ,  .
>    ,
> ҳ    .

----------


## Fenka

-,

----------


## Kazbek

,   -

----------


## WhiteWizard

,      ,             ,        ,     .   ,  ,     .

----------

